# millie the cyprus poodle



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,ive not been on for a while,been busy busy. 
We are getting a new addition to our family on Tuesday,she is a little Cyprus poodle,she was in the pound,and only had a few days left before she was to be pts. I fell in love with her straight away,so made contact.The most amazing thing is that the members of a facebook forum clubbed together to raise the funds to have millie spayed and vaccinated and flown here,they raised so much money that another cyprus poodle is being saved,and coming to live with another member of the forum.How wonderful is that,not one but two.I know she's not a cockapoo,but she is a poodle cross,so hope you dont mind if i post pic's of her now and then.
We are so looking forward to meeting her on tuesday,and introducing her to her new family.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is lucky to have you! I love pictures of all poos and can't wait to see more. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard Millie!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been following Millie's re homing on facebook Karen
She's a lovely girl and I'm so pleased she's found the perfect home with you.
Looking forward to lots of pics

Val


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How lovely! Looking forward to lots of stories about Millie and friends.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

That is wonderful, great pictures. I hope she settles with you, well done for taking her on.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

A wonderful thread .. keep us all updates please Karen and well done to you, your family and all the members of the facebook group who helped... really lovely. 

Millie looks so cute and gentle, I will love reading all about her


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was thinking about you today and wondering when Millie was coming. Can't believe it's tomorrow! What a lucky girl she is and look forward to seeing some pics of her with your doggie family. x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That is so great! Love reading a happy story like that. She is blessed to have found you


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yay Karen, I am so glad that you will keep us update on Millie here too!!! I hope she blends seamlessly into your loving pack! Give her a kiss from her friends in Canada!


----------

